
LibreOffice Online API - based2
https://github.com/LibreOffice/online/blob/master/wsd/reference.md
======
paultopia
A little bit confused by this. Is the idea that one is running an instance of
LibreOffice on a server somewhere and interacting with one's own documents via
HTTP that way (and does LibreOffice have a server built in? If so, this doc
doesn't say how to start it or anything.)

~~~
tastroder
From skimming a recent FOSDEM talk that was uploaded the other day [0] I think
it looks like an open source web based office suite you can host yourself.
There's also a dockerized version available [1].

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEVzth5etWo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEVzth5etWo)
"LibreOffice Online adoption into 1&1 Mail&Media ecosystem Brief overview of
the open-source adoption"

[1]
[https://hub.docker.com/r/libreoffice/online/](https://hub.docker.com/r/libreoffice/online/)

------
zelphirkalt
Am I overlooking something? There seem to be no instructions on how to start a
server. Or does It always start a local server?

~~~
phaemon
These are instructions for interacting with a running Libreoffice Online
service.

